# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Hello I like to meet wiht somebody English speaking in Hanoi

## flexbex

Hello I live in Hanoi. I do not speak Vietnamese. I am an Embedded Engineer System from Germany. I want to build my first low cost CNC Hotwire cutter. Now I am looking where to get parts in Hanoi. Maybe someone wants to meet and exchange with me in Hanoi. No problem if you do not speak English we can still use Googel Translator. What i am especially looking for are very long guide rails (3m). I would be happy if somone wnats to take the time. 

Thank you very much Felix

----------


## hqkcnc

> Hello I live in Hanoi. I do not speak Vietnamese. I am an Embedded Engineer System from Germany. I want to build my first low cost CNC Hotwire cutter. Now I am looking where to get parts in Hanoi. Maybe someone wants to meet and exchange with me in Hanoi. No problem if you do not speak English we can still use Googel Translator. What i am especially looking for are very long guide rails (3m). I would be happy if somone wnats to take the time. 
> 
> Thank you very much Felix


Hi,
Welcome to Vietnamese CNC forum. many suppliers in Vietnam they can help you to supply parts for DIY CNC plan.  i can suggest one shop by this image, please try to contact with them. 

Sorry, my English is not so well.
Thanks.

----------

flexbex

----------


## ktshung

I think you can work with Mr Luyen (0987302460), he is living near Hanoi and can help you. If you need help, call me (Hung 0914002202) I can speak English but I'm living in Hue (650km from Hanoi). Thanks

----------


## ktshung

http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/95...-don-kho/page7
Hey guy! there is a 3,5m rail as your request in this link. If you want to buy, I can help

----------

flexbex

----------


## garynguyen

Hi Felix
I live in ha noi and working in Hoan Kiem distric. I sell some cnc 2nd parts and know some suppliers that they sell china cnc part (new). Pls fell free to contact me: 0938575368

----------

flexbex

----------


## khoa.address

*Mấy bác ở trên nói về cái gì ấy nhỉ???*

Ps: Hihi, e vui tí thôi ah. Lâu 4r có ông "Tây" comment phát mà nhộn nhịp hẳn lên.

----------


## Gamo

Để kêu mấy chú Tây học trò lên đây post vài bài

----------


## hung1706

Please check your grammar.
Căng thế nhờ  :Smile: )))

----------


## Gamo

Check làm chi? Mấy chú Tây chưa chắc nói tiếng Anh chuẩn ngữ pháp bằng dân Dzịt Nôm đâu  :Wink:

----------


## IRF945

> Hello I live in Hanoi. I do not speak Vietnamese. I am an Embedded Engineer System from Germany. I want to build my first low cost CNC Hotwire cutter. Now I am looking where to get parts in Hanoi. Maybe someone wants to meet and exchange with me in Hanoi. No problem if you do not speak English we can still use Googel Translator. What i am especially looking for are very long guide rails (3m). I would be happy if somone wnats to take the time. 
> 
> Thank you very much Felix


yeal!!!  :Wink:  I think I can help you !!!  :Embarrassment:

----------

flexbex

----------


## hanasimitai

Có ông tây mà cứ hoắng hết cả lên. Hỏi ông cần gì và có tiền không?

----------


## mactech

Hi Felix,
welcome to this forum. There are 3 types of part selling in Vn, one mostly is Japanese second hand that disassembled from old machine and Chinese brand new, last is Euro spare parts. We also use Japanese one cause low cost that members sell here with reasonable price. With 3m long I saw some from Saigon members have ex named MINHAT, thanhhaitdt that trustful members I do times. 
But If you want to custom raw frame in Hanoi contact mr.Luyen 0987 302460 moderator in this forum at can work well, his place right Van Diem Interchange. If still want to DIY pls post your idea and draw frame I believe many will contribute here. 
Rg,
Thanh

----------

flexbex

----------


## flexbex

Hello thx for all the nice replys. First about my Grammar i am not an English teacher I am an engineer from Germany. Engineers don't have time for Grammar ;-). 
Ok but the others I will contact mr.Luyen. Also garynguyen  and IRF945. @ktshung Thx for the link. It looks very interesting. But I think it is to expensive for my first time CNC. The second hand Japanese parts is the best option for now i guess. 

Maybe about my plan. I want to cut plates for Surfboards from EPS foam. Because of the large scale I was reading my best option is a chain driven CNC for the X-Axis. The machine should have two options one router for wood and foam carving. this one will have y and z axis movement. and a hotwire with Z axis movement. 
For the guide rails I was thinking of Alu profile rais. But these are just my first ideas after reading a bit about CNC's. 



this part looks good for to me.

----------

Gamo

----------


## QuyND

Guten Abend! Willkommen in Vietnam.

I think you should tell us how precise you would like so we can help you better. Also, if you want to have a router for wood, i think you should go with the round rail, they are cheaper than the square rail but still pretty precise for wood router.

----------


## mactech

Hi, 
The alu frame will be weak and cost long time to align. I think solid beam solder is not an expensive option in Vn, refer to Mr. L... will get the idea that include square rail is more precise than round one, ofcourse need dust cover while working work wood to avoid getting stuck. Chain is not good while long trace compare with rack-gear, chain extends itself with time.
rg,

----------


## kzam

CNC cắt xốp siêu rẻ nên chạy dây đai kiểu Openbuild thôi.

----------


## flexbex

> CNC cắt xốp siêu rẻ nên chạy dây đai kiểu Openbuild thôi.


Openbuild looks very good. Thx. 

In the moment I try to figure out what is possible and what the cost are. 
To get an idea of what I want to build you can watch this youtube video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awQIgS0oPk4
The Machine can hotwire and route in one. For me i prefer Aluminium because it is easier to transport as I have to bring the machine in one year to Germany. @QuyND sprichst du Deutsch? ;-)
The machine will be used mostly for foam (EPS) but if I could use it also for wood it would be perfect. Dust is no problem i think because I will vacuum as in the video. I can not say how precise it has to be but i will definitly research for information about that.

----------

Diyodira

----------


## QuyND

Ich spreche ein bisschen Deutsch.

In the video, i think they use extruded aluminum as frame and square linear rail. From your previous post, you are using the extruded aluminum also as rail. Using extruded aluminum as rail is cheap, but not too much reliable, they need alot of maintain and calibration. About Round and Square Rail, you can check this website out, i think they have pretty much every information you need about those two. http://www.machinedesign.com/archive/round-or-square

Also check this out:



Hope these help. 
Viele Grüße.

----------


## Diyodira

> Có ông tây mà cứ hoắng hết cả lên. Hỏi ông cần gì và có tiền không?


Nên lịch sự và có trách nhiệm giữ thể diện chung, họ hiểu hết

Add có lướt qua thì xóa dùm post này của mình luôn, tks

----------

MrNgo, ppgas

----------


## flexbex

> Nên lịch sự và có trách nhiệm giữ thể diện chung, họ hiểu hết
> 
> Add có lướt qua thì xóa dùm post này của mình luôn, tks


Người phương Tây cũng có thể hiểu tiếng Việt với Google Translator. ;-)

----------

Diyodira, Gamo

----------


## spkt2004

> Người phương Tây cũng có thể hiểu tiếng Việt với Google Translator. ;-)


Like! Giống lắm rồi đó bác Tây ạ.

----------


## Gamo

> Hello thx for all the nice replys. First about my Grammar i am not an English teacher I am an engineer from Germany. Engineers don't have time for Grammar ;-). 
> Ok but the others I will contact mr.Luyen. Also garynguyen  and IRF945. @ktshung Thx for the link. It looks very interesting. But I think it is to expensive for my first time CNC. The second hand Japanese parts is the best option for now i guess. 
> 
> Maybe about my plan. I want to cut plates for Surfboards from EPS foam. Because of the large scale I was reading my best option is a chain driven CNC for the X-Axis. The machine should have two options one router for wood and foam carving. this one will have y and z axis movement. and a hotwire with Z axis movement. 
> For the guide rails I was thinking of Alu profile rais. But these are just my first ideas after reading a bit about CNC's. 
> 
> 
> 
> this part looks good for to me.Đính kèm 60126


I like your phrase "Engineers don't have time for Grammar". 

By the way, in Vietnam, aluminum profiles are expensive, unreliable (they are not really straight and they are really soft, easy to bend). Wood is also not a good idea for long term. Meanwhile ready made linear rails are dirty cheap. Just ask Mr. Luyến, he can help you, don't waste time reinventing the wheel.

----------


## biết tuốt

Bai rơ quây  nhôm định hình mới thì đắt nhưng cũ thì rẻ ,bác tây cần thì phóng qua chỗ em có mấy cây dài 4m chắc đủ cho bác dùng

----------


## hung1706

Cụ Biết Tuốt viết tiếng Việt thì chị Google dịch chết tuơi luôn mà có khi ổng ko hiểu ah  :Smile: ). Nên viểt bằng English nha :3. Em nói thật cái này em ghẹo bác Tây đấy. 

Còn về bài viết trước tôi không có ý mỉa mai hay châm chọc mà là nhắc để cải thiện trên tinh thần hữu nghị. "Bởi vì nếu không tôn trọng ngôn ngữ mà bạn đang sử dụng đồng nghĩa với việc không tôn trọng người đang giao tiếp với bạn đồng thời người đó sẽ không hiểu hết những gì bạn đang muốn trao đổi. Hy vọng bạn sẽ hiểu và cải thiện những bài viết sau."

Welcome to Viet Nam. Please try to google it. Hope you don't mind.

----------


## hanasimitai

> Nên lịch sự và có trách nhiệm giữ thể diện chung, họ hiểu hết
> 
> Add có lướt qua thì xóa dùm post này của mình luôn, tks


Cần éo gì phải xóa!
Để lịch sự bác Diyodira muốn tặng anh tây 1 bộ ray trượt bản 15 dài 3 mét, liệu anh tây có dám nhận không?

----------


## CKD

@ Diyodira
Em nghĩ cách nói và viết nó thể hiện một phần giá trị con người. Do đó những phát ngôn không ra gì thì em nghĩ người viết ra cũng chẵng ra gì. Xã hội có người này người khác, anh đừng chấp nhất những hạng người như thế.

@ flexbex
Bạn có thể xem qua link này: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/35...re-foam-Cutter
Diễn đàn không có nhiều chia sẻ về foam cutter, bạn có thể tham khảo hình ảnh và website bán linh kiện sau:

http://diycnclaser.com/san-pham/nhom-v-slot-20x80

----------


## biết tuốt

> Cụ Biết Tuốt viết tiếng Việt thì chị Google dịch chết tuơi luôn mà có khi ổng ko hiểu ah ). Nên viểt bằng English nha :3. Em nói thật cái này em ghẹo bác Tây đấy. 
> 
> Còn về bài viết trước tôi không có ý mỉa mai hay châm chọc mà là nhắc để cải thiện trên tinh thần hữu nghị. "Bởi vì nếu không tôn trọng ngôn ngữ mà bạn đang sử dụng đồng nghĩa với việc không tôn trọng người đang giao tiếp với bạn đồng thời người đó sẽ không hiểu hết những gì bạn đang muốn trao đổi. Hy vọng bạn sẽ hiểu và cải thiện những bài viết sau."
> 
> Welcome to Viet Nam. Please try to google it. Hope you don't mind.


em gẹo lão gà ấy mà  , bai rơ quây (by the way) 
to flexbex  
you can find anything  in " chợ giời "  or   on đê la thành street
https://www.google.com/maps/search/c...05.8525536,19z

----------


## Tuấn

Hi Flexbex. Du koenntest aber auch mich anrufen wenn zeit hast. 0973355506

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## Diyodira

> Hi Flexbex. Du koenntest aber auch mich anrufen wenn zeit hast. 0973355506


Cụ chơi khó ae rồi nha  :Wink:

----------

Tuấn

----------


## biết tuốt

> Cụ chơi khó ae rồi nha


cụ tuấn chém tiếng đức như tiếng lào mà bác :v

----------


## Diyodira

Jetzt sollten Sie das Maschinendesign oder den Clip geben, dann zeigen Ihnen die Leute die Komponenten

Freundliche Grüße


@Cụ Tuấn: em phải dịch 2 lượt nó mới thế này, phải bay qua bên Anh, xong từ Anh mới vòng về Đức, có gì inbox lỗi lầm giúp nhé

----------


## kzam

> Jetzt sollten Sie das Maschinendesign oder den Clip geben, dann zeigen Ihnen die Leute die Komponenten
> 
> Freundliche Grüße
> 
> 
> @Cụ Tuấn: em phải dịch 2 lượt nó mới thế này, phải bay qua bên Anh, xong từ Anh mới vòng về Đức, có gì inbox lỗi lầm giúp nhé


Google translate bình thường đã dịch từ tiếng Việt sang Anh rồi sang tiếng khác, bác làm 2 phát thì nó đổi nghĩa luôn rồi.

----------


## Diyodira

> Google translate bình thường đã dịch từ tiếng Việt sang Anh rồi sang tiếng khác, bác làm 2 phát thì nó đổi nghĩa luôn rồi.


mình nghĩ Anh sang Đức, chính xác hơn Việt sang Đức  :Smile:

----------


## flexbex

I think too much confusion with translation. I allready met with two from the forum. Too many ideas now. I will make a CAD design now so you get a better idea.

----------


## mactech

It's will be better to know your designing idea. If this is your first DIY this such kind of machine why don't you try a tiny sample first. The 3m long journey would be more different as well!

----------


## flexbex

> It's will be better to know your designing idea. If this is your first DIY this such kind of machine why don't you try a tiny sample first. The 3m long journey would be more different as well!


The déign idea is pretty much the same as in the Video I showed. 
Here is another video of the machine 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUiXjn0QYIw
I need the 3m-3.5m because this is the maximum length the Surfboards will be.
So with the Hotwire the rough shape of the Surfboard is cut out. Then a wooden stringer is glued in the middle. Afterwards a router cuts out the precise shape.

----------


## flexbex

> It's will be better to know your designing idea. If this is your first DIY this such kind of machine why don't you try a tiny sample first. The 3m long journey would be more different as well!


Ah and because of the simple machine. I have no use for it. I was thinking the same first. I would say i prefer to build a big machine and then maybe change it a bit later. But the big parts like the 3,5m X-Axis can always stay the same as i know the size before.

----------


## ktshung

I think you should tell us the cost you are ready to pay so that we can help you to do a best option follow the actuality qualyfied of VN

----------


## mactech

Designing as in the video, I think you will have the X column as  machines's vertebral that was hang up and need to be hard and twin square rail. Because of spindle is a source of vibration while distance from hanging point of spindle to knife cutting point is long. X column hard so give the below table is disassemble.

----------


## flexbex

> Designing as in the video, I think you will have the X column as  machines's vertebral that was hang up and need to be hard and twin square rail. Because of spindle is a source of vibration while distance from hanging point of spindle to knife cutting point is long. X column hard so give the below table is disassemble.


I did not fully understand. But what i understand is that the spindel will make vibrations when the x-Axis is not strong enough. So you suggest 2 times square Aluminium. That was exatly my plan. Some ask about the cost. As it is my first time build I don't want to say anything about costs. The quality has to be good. Because a cheap CNC that don't work is more expensive ;-). But sure second point is cost. I will make a drawing and material list. Mazbe you can make me then some offers for prices better

----------


## kzam

> hi. I can't understand in this topic please tell me any one.


He wanted to build a new CNC machine to cut foarm. So, what do you want?

----------

